# "Star San" no rinse sanitizer



## Bob (Oct 27, 2008)

The beer/wine shop I purchased my beginning equipment sold me this product as a no rinse sanitizer. I have seen no mention of this product in any of my research online. The product label information says it is a "no rinse" but wondering if I am making a mistake using it. Active ingredients: Dodecylbenzemesulfonic Acid and Phosphoric Acid. The product is sold by Five Star chemical company in Denver, Colorado. Have been a little nervous using it so after applying it I have been doing a hot water rinse and immediately Racking. Will be bottling the strawberry in a couple days so hopefully someone could advise me soon.. thanks.


----------



## m_lapaglia (Oct 27, 2008)

Do not fear the foam. It is a no rinse sanitizer and one of the best out there.


----------

